# Best carry set-up for 7D & 70-200 f/2.8L



## Old Shooter (Jan 24, 2013)

A friend of mine owns a 7D - and he just bought his first "L" - the 70-200 f/2.8...

He asked me about strap/mounting options and that is not my area of expertise...

But I told him that I belong to an online Canon community that is awesomely helpful!

(hint: that's you guys...)

What are you using to carry this rig? Are you coming off the camera or using the tripod collar/foot?

Pics of your rig with detailed description as to specific products/connectors/ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Grumbaki (Jan 24, 2013)

Tamrac rally 6 to carry. Blackrapid classic to strap. No tripod, work out.


----------



## dcren123 (Jan 25, 2013)

A blackrapid or any other similar sling type straps are good options especially for those heavier lenses. It really takes the strain off your neck. 

As for where to connect the sling, just choose what is most comfortable.


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use standard Canon strap, however, admit that 7D with such lenses is quite heavy. As a carrying bag I use ThinkTank Retrospective 30, which is very comfortable and useful.


----------



## Sphyn0x (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm planing Rally 6 too or Nest Athena 30 (40) or Lowepro Event Messenger 150 
I think it'll be good for 60D, 50 1.4 USM, 70-200 4USM, kenko extension tubes, charger + some accesories.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm using the exact same set up (7D also gripped) and it fits perfectly in the base of a lowepro fastpack 250, with plenty of space either side for filters, batteries and a couple of smaller lenses.

I tend to shoot with a monopod for stills or a tripod, fig rig or monopod for video, so I usually have whatever plate is required on the lens tripod ring.

If I'm walking about shooting I'll keep the camera on my monopod at the lowest extension and with the safety catch double checked and carry it on my monopod, either by my side or over my shoulder.


----------



## K3nt (Jan 25, 2013)

Got myself a Black Rapid RS-7 after killing my neck on a long shoot and haven't looked back since. It is great. I attach mine to the tripod collar on the 70-200mm f/2.8L MkII and find my camera has a nice balance when used in that way.


----------



## MarcPool (Jan 25, 2013)

You could look at the Sun Sniper slings, I own "the Pro".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2013)

Lowepro Toploader Pro 75 AW as a dedicated bag. Blackrapid strap (attached to the tripod foot) to carry around.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lowepro Toploader Pro 75 AW as a dedicated bag. Blackrapid strap (attached to the tripod foot) to carry around.



+1 

I just bought this Lowepro bag just a couple days ago. Love it.


----------



## RC (Jan 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lowepro Toploader Pro 75 AW as a dedicated bag. Blackrapid strap (attached to the tripod foot) to carry around.


+2 Still need to pick up the 75 AW for for this combo. Currently have the smaller 70 AW and BR RS-7 and love it.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 25, 2013)

ThinkTank steroid belt helps, but not necessary to carry a

Digital Holster V50....

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/digital-holster-50-v2.aspx $85.75


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 25, 2013)

+1 vote for the Think Tank Stuff.....quality is king

+1 another vote for working out, regardless of what bag you use. I had to start lifting again ever since I started photography. It's made a world of difference.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 25, 2013)

Skiing I use 7D + 5dMkIII for most of my pipe/park shoots. I use a http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/digital-holster-harness-v2.aspx to holster one body to my chest (usually 7D) with a http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/digital-holster-50-v2.aspx. works wonders. I use a Digital Holster 40 on waist with either a 8-15 Fish or 16-35 +Mk3 (or the rare days my "boss" does not want to shoot and lets me use his 1Dx). These work so well and are so easy to access while moving that I don't know where I would be without them.

Walking around I have had GREAT luck with Thinktank Citywalker 20. Holds a gripped/pro body +70-200 hood reversed + extra lenses. Main reason for this bag is .. it does not look like a camera bag but more like a messenger bag. Holds an Ipad or small netbook.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2013)

One thing I like about the Toploader Pro bags (and ThinkTank's equivalent) is that the bag sized for a big white zoom also holds two 'regular' lenses. For example, right now I've got a 135L in the bottom, a padded divider, then the 1D X with 24-105L mounted, and a 600EX-RT in a Quick Flex 75 pouch SlipLock'd to the side.


----------

